# Iraqi M1 Abrams tank losses revealed (Janes' article)- 2014



## CougarKing (2 Jul 2014)

Perhaps some have already been captured by ISIS militants?  

Janes



> *Iraqi Abrams losses revealed*
> 
> Jeremy Binnie, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> ...


----------

